# Ibanez Iceman 8-string



## j3ps3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure if somebody has posted this yet but here it goes:











I really hope that this is not only a custom shop for the guys of meshuggah. I wan't one so bad


----------



## amonb (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome pics. Here is the thread about it with more pics....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/52809-ombbqingfg-fredrik-custom-ibby.html


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2008)

It has been posted, but it's still awesome.  I've never liked the Iceman shape much, but for some reason it's more appealing to me seeing it as an 8-string.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 2, 2008)

theres a few threads now with fred playing one ,thats the first pic i have seen of martin with 1.its a cool weapon and i really hope ibanez put this into production,tho i cant see it happening.even if it became a meshuggah/martin/fred sig i would be all over it.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

I honestly think that's the ugliest 8-string I've seen so far, but I'm glad that so many seams to like it.

And we need to see a signature series, because those specs are interesting, no mater how ugly the guitar is.


----------



## plyta (Apr 2, 2008)

Do I see a pair of trusrods?


----------



## Ishan (Apr 2, 2008)

double trussrods yea! I don't like that shape very much but with those massive 30" scale 8 strings it works REALLY well. Even the headstock looks good on those.
If it was to be released as a sig I'd be all over it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like it because it's not a strat shape


----------



## Decipher (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd totally hit it! That's a beaut!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 2, 2008)

Posted before but the pics here are really good. Production model in the works please ibby?


----------



## gaunten (Apr 2, 2008)

cow 7 sig said:


> theres a few threads now with fred playing one ,thats the first pic i have seen of martin with 1.its a cool weapon and i really hope ibanez put this into production,tho i cant see it happening.even if it became a meshuggah/martin/fred sig i would be all over it.


 
hate to be picky, but Mårten... MÅRTEN!!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

gaunten said:


> hate to be picky, but Mårten... MÅRTEN!!



Pretty hard to use a letter when you don't have it  

äöåü


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2008)

Easily the nicest Ibby 8 I've seen.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Apr 3, 2008)

at first I hated it...not going to lie. But the more I see it, the more I am falling in love with it.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 3, 2008)

King_nothing621 said:


> at first I hated it...not going to lie. But the more I see it, the more I am falling in love with it.



Yeah! Same here, I would buy it!


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2008)

not a fan of the shape or, from the pics the colour


----------



## Leon (Apr 3, 2008)

i think i like it better than the RG2228.


----------



## Groff (Apr 3, 2008)

Leon said:


> i think i like it better than the RG2228.





I like it (and other odd shaped ibbys) mostly because it doesn't look like every other Ibanez ever made.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 3, 2008)

I mainly love the neck and headstock.  The body, i'm impartial to it, but that headstock just makes it look brootal.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I like it because the headstock is the original iceman headstock and looks in place with the body.


----------



## Variant (Apr 3, 2008)

Nick said:


> not a fan of the shape or, from the pics the colour



The finish actually looked pretty slick in person (satin, maybe?) though a good gloss would be +1000 awesome points. 

Though, I'm with you on the Iceman shape.  Mårten was weilding the RG body version when they played here in PDX and it was much cooler IMHO.


----------

